# My New Foster Aries!



## princesstrish617 (Mar 1, 2009)

So I went to pick my 4 month old pitbull pup up from the vet (who I had not met prior) and this is what I got! She is adorable but I see no pitbull! I say Whippet Mix - what do you guys think? I see not pitbull at all.

Shes an awesome dog and the vet is actually estimating her at 6 monthes. She was surrendered by her own to the Local Animal Control as a 4 month old Pitbull. My guess is that they got her as a pup and she is not growing up to be what they thought and didn't want her anymore. Poor Girl! She is working out awesome here. Layla sleeps with her and shares everything without a problem. I can definitly see a differant relationship between her and the other foster Polly. Almost like her and Polly were constantly fighting for dominance and Aries is very submissive and no threat to Layla.

Her only quirk so far is the bad case of "Happy Tail"


----------



## SutterCane (Jan 9, 2009)

I see some pit in there.


----------



## princesstrish617 (Mar 1, 2009)

you do? I really don't. I guess the head a bit?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Yeah I see possible pit in there, with young dogs its hard to tell. She is a cutie tho!


----------



## princesstrish617 (Mar 1, 2009)

Do you guys think I should list her as pit mix on petfinder or just mention it to potential adopters? Right now she is listed as whippet mix.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Just list her as a terrier mix, someone posted on that earlier that a lot of pits tend to get listed as such. 

With rescues you just don't know really what breed you are getting anyway. I think most people realize that the breed listings are mostly guess work.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

i see pit in there too.. i mean the muzzle is narrow, but still...

you know i thought pitties were known for their "happy tails" lol MORE LIKE HAPPY BUTTS but ya know


----------



## SutterCane (Jan 9, 2009)

That narrow muzzle is the whippet in her. My aunt owns a pitbull whippet mix, looks like that.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm sorry, everyone talks about "happy tail" but I don't know what that is. Can someone tell me? I'm sorry to be such a dummy lol, I'm sure it's simple.


----------



## SutterCane (Jan 9, 2009)

Like the crazy tail, moving every which way.


----------



## Daynes (Feb 18, 2009)

Good job on the fostering!! Cute pup. Ya never know what they could turn out like, I do see a little pit in there for sure.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I see pit in the head, but you're right, there could be whippet in the hips.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

aww she's so sweet!


----------



## princesstrish617 (Mar 1, 2009)

Happy Tail is when the dog wags it so hard it actually breaks open at the tip and bleeds. Can be a pain in the butt because it doesnt really get a chance to heel and keeps breaking open.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

princesstrish617 said:


> Happy Tail is when the dog wags it so hard it actually breaks open at the tip and bleeds. Can be a pain in the butt because it doesnt really get a chance to heel and keeps breaking open.


Ugh, that sounds awful, I'm lucky most of my dogs have been tail-less, Aussie, EB, Pug (not tail-less, but close enough lol), so I've never heard of this. Lady wags, but never injures herself.


----------



## princesstrish617 (Mar 1, 2009)

Another foster home is having the same problem and said when the tail wags and breaks open its like a massacre in the house. I can only imagine a bleeding tail wagging back and forth! So far the wrapping has been staying in place so lets hope I don't wake up to a scene lol


----------



## princesstrish617 (Mar 1, 2009)

Here's another of her - she's sitting all goofy


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Aww, shes so lanky, what a cutie, she's all puppy legs!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

shes awesome!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

If I had to guess.. I would say a really poor gamebred dog?! I've had two that were all of 25-30 lbs max and looked just like your girl there as far as body style... in fact.. here's my most recent baby, Lexus, Myself and Bentlie this past October. I'm a little heavier now b/c I'm 7 mos pregnant.. but Lexi didn't get much bigger. 

















This is the most recent pic I have of Lexi, taken with my phone in early March, before I had to place her in a new home due to unforseen circumstances.

I could be wrong about your girl there, but if the owners surrendered her as an apbt, then its more than likely that she's just a poor gamebred dog. Good luck placing her, either way, and I would just tell potential adopters what you know for sure about her and explain that you're not really sure what she is.. or just say she's your average Heinz 57 variety!


----------



## princesstrish617 (Mar 1, 2009)

ThaLadyPit said:


> If I had to guess.. I would say a really poor gamebred dog?! I've had two that were all of 25-30 lbs max and looked just like your girl there as far as body style... in fact.. here's my most recent baby, Lexus, Myself and Bentlie this past October. I'm a little heavier now b/c I'm 7 mos pregnant.. but Lexi didn't get much bigger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She does look very similiar to the dog in the photos. The only other thing that throws me off is her personality in general. She will not play with Layla at all. She wants to hang out with her but no wrestling or anything.....I've always thought pit pups loved to play?? She literally wants no part in playing and has actually yelped while Layla tried to play with her - Layla plays with a yorkie who can hadle her, She also walks so good on a leash that my 4 year old can control her even when she's pulling. My 4 year old can't walk Layla but can walk this one. She shows no interest in toys - great with my cats - she's actually more like a cat than a dog.

I would think a pitbull no matter how it was bred would be more active and rougher - she's very "dainty"....if that makes any sense.

Do you think that her personality should weigh in on her breed? I'm not sure that is should but she's just so different than every pitbull pup I've interacted with. She's an awesome dog but just doesn't have the personality I would have thought for a pit.

But in regards to looks she does look very much like your dog.

Also Congrats on the baby!

Trish


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

She might start to be more active and playful once she settles in. She could just be confused about her place in the pack now.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

princesstrish617 said:


> She does look very similiar to the dog in the photos. The only other thing that throws me off is her personality in general. She will not play with Layla at all. She wants to hang out with her but no wrestling or anything.....I've always thought pit pups loved to play?? She literally wants no part in playing and has actually yelped while Layla tried to play with her - Layla plays with a yorkie who can hadle her, She also walks so good on a leash that my 4 year old can control her even when she's pulling. My 4 year old can't walk Layla but can walk this one. She shows no interest in toys - great with my cats - she's actually more like a cat than a dog.
> 
> I would think a pitbull no matter how it was bred would be more active and rougher - she's very "dainty"....if that makes any sense.
> 
> ...


Sorry for the delayed response.. I've been offline for the last week or so. Lexi didn't seem to have any drive at all when it came to playing. She was scared of my mom's 3 chihuahuas, and the cat! She was very timid or submissive, if you will... and was very well behaved. Very gentle with my neighbor's children across the street, the youngest being their 2 yr old neice! She was a cuddle bug, like all our beloved pits are, and she only recently showed any interest in playing with Bentlie, but most of the time just lounged around and was content being alone in her own little world, unless there was an opportunity for her to be right up under me! Has her personality changed at all in the last week since you originally posted? Has she loosened up and adjusted to her surroundings, or is she still displaying timidness and shyness? If so, I'd say that's just her personality. Also, if her previous owners were loud, rambunctious and obnoxious, that may have played a big part in her current behavior. You never know with a rescue/foster dog. I wish you the best of luck, and keep us posted!

P.S. Thanks for the congrats. I'm finally in TN with daddy, and we're busy getting settled into the new house and getting things together in preparation for Trinity's arrival... only 9 1/2 wks to go, if I last that long!! We're excited, and can't wait for her to come and join the world and this crazy family. She's gotten used to her daddy's voice, since he talks to her every day/night. Anytime he talks, she starts kickin and jumpin around.. that's when I have a little mini-earthquake in my belly! She gets down right rowdy when her daddy's in the room, lol!


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

FloorCandy said:


> Ugh, that sounds awful, I'm lucky most of my dogs have been tail-less, Aussie, EB, Pug (not tail-less, but close enough lol), so I've never heard of this. Lady wags, but never injures herself.


Ours just injure us with the happy tails!! I have bruises as I type!! :roll:

I'm certainly no expert, but I see some pittie in there! Regardless, I think you should be able to list "adorable" as her breed!!! She's so cute!!! :woof:


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

I see pit in there I think. I guess I see it more in the head.


----------

